# Raspberry and......?



## Elmer (Sep 4, 2013)

So my uncle tells me tonight he has 4 pounds of homegrown red raspberries to give me. They have been In his deep freezer for a couple years and he has to make room for a huge new crop.

I told him I would take them, I figure a few years frozen can't hurt.

But any ideas what I could make?
I know I could do a standard triple berry dragon blood, but I am looking for an idea to experiment with.
Raspberry and blackberry?
Raspberry and strawberry?
What?


----------



## dralarms (Sep 5, 2013)

White grape and raspberry is pretty good.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 5, 2013)

Raspberry over vanilla ice cream is pretty good!


----------



## Elmer (Sep 5, 2013)

I am thinking:
Strawberry/raspberrythen again I may just go to target and buy what every cheap frozen berries they have and throw it all in!


----------



## Elmer (Sep 5, 2013)

of course I am leaning towards
Raspberry and blackberry,
However if I were to go that route, why not just add some blueberry and made it dragon blood!


----------



## chasemandingo (Sep 25, 2013)

What about raspberry vannilla. You can buy whole vannilla beans at Walmart but they are really expensive. Around 9 bucks for two!


----------



## Elmer (Sep 25, 2013)

chasemandingo said:


> What about raspberry vannilla. You can buy whole vannilla beans at Walmart but they are really expensive. Around 9 bucks for two!



That is a great idea, Thanks.

I just wonder how many vanilla beans I would need for a 6 gallon batch!


----------



## chasemandingo (Sep 25, 2013)

Well I've heard someone talking about a JAOM variant that they made with raspberries and vanilla and they used one or two per gallon. Not very economical!


----------



## Sammyk (Sep 25, 2013)

You can buy Madagascar vanilla beans on Amazon - 5 beans including shipping for around $6.00.


----------



## chasemandingo (Sep 26, 2013)

wow....that price is really good Sammyk. I might be trying that JAOM variant after all!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 26, 2013)

i would buy 6, and try one at a time until you have the right flavor...
keep the left overs for cooking....like a custard, ice cream,cream puffs,creme brule, etc...


----------



## Elmer (Sep 26, 2013)

OK I plead ignorance.

What is JOAM?


----------



## chasemandingo (Sep 26, 2013)

Joe's Ancient Orange Mead. Look in recipe section.


----------



## Elmer (Oct 23, 2013)

SCORE!!!!!!!!!

I just picked up the raspberrys from my uncle. He threw in an extra back of Blackberries and a jar of Dilly Beans!

I am going to owe him like 5 bottles.

I am thinking I am going to try Raspberry and Blueberry. 
I have searched all over and can find no information on this type of blend.
I am going to give it a shot. Just hope it is not a flusher!


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 23, 2013)

That combination sounds really good.

What are dilly beans?


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 23, 2013)

Dilly beans = pickled green beans. I add garlic, onion, and hot peppers to mine.


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 23, 2013)

WI_Wino said:


> Dilly beans = pickled green beans. I add garlic, onion, and hot peppers to mine.



I gotcha, thanks. I guess I could have just googled it, but that would have been too easy.


----------

